# Three New Tariffs-3 Like Home



## vandriver (1 May 2013)

For anyone who uses Three like Home or avails of free calls to UK from your bundle.
If you sign up to one of the new tariffs announced today,you lose your 50% calls to UK out of your bundle and the ability to use your phone while in the UK on Three out of your bundle.
These are now monthly add-ons  at 2.99 for ROI to UK and 2.99 for a bundle of calls while on a Three like Home network.There is also an add-on for data.
These changes are for the 350 minutes 40.66 tariff and lower.

Read all about it here:
http://www.three.ie/pdf/current-priceguide.pdf


----------

